# Recipe for Braunschweiger or Liverwurst?



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

For those of you that said you make your own (on the love it or hate it thread),
would you, please, post your recipe?


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Every search I've tried for this has landed me somewhere where they are trying to sell me some.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's my understanding that you never what to know what goes into making sausage. In other words, ignorance can be bliss.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I too want to hear about good make it from scratch liverwurst recipes. Dh and a friend tried to make some a couple years ago from a recipe friend found, and it was AWFUL!!

We have made sausage before, and it's just one of those things where if you like it enough, you can 'forget' what's really in it.  Kind of like how horrified my daughter was the first time she found out that gravy is really just meat fat with flour or cornstarch stirred in. Or that gelatin comes from boiled bones. But she eats both of them anyway. (And leftover chicken gravy in our refrigerator is referred to jokingly as 'chicken jello' because of the consistency it takes on when it's chilled)


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Liverwurst
from âBetter Than Store-Boughtâ

Â¾ pound pork liver, fresh or frozen, cut into 1- inch cubes and chilled
Â½ pound lean, trimmed pork, cut into 1-inch cubes and chilled
Â¼ pound fresh pork fat, cut into Â½ inch cubes and chilled
Â½ cup coarsely diced onion
1 tablespoon nonfat dry milk
Â½ teaspoon ground white pepper
scant Â½ teaspoon ground cardamom
scant Â½ teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground mace
Â½ teaspoon ground coriander
1/8 teaspoon dried marjoram, crumbled
1 Â½ teaspoons salt
Â¾ teaspoon sugar
2 ice cubes, broken up

1.Toss together the cubed meats, fat, and the onion.
2.Combine in a small bowl the dry milk, pepper, cardamom, ginger, mace, coriander, marjoram, salt, and sugar and sprinkle the mix over the meat. Mix everything together.
3.In a food processor, puree the seasoned meat in several batches, running the machine as long as necessary to make as smooth a puree as possible. Combine all batches of the puree and mix them well in the processor, adding the ice and running the machine until the ice melts.
4.Using a food mill fitted with the finest disc, force the liverwurst mixture through. (This will eliminate any bits of stringy membrane not dealt with by the pureeing process.) Chill for an hour or two.
5.In a large pot bring enough water to a boil to cover by at least 2 inches a sausage 3 inches in diameter.
6.Double a piece of cheesecloth into a 12 inch square. Have at hand a needle and thread and either string or the wire twists used for closing plastic bags. (You will also need a 10 x 15 inch plastic bag of the kind used for oven roasting.) Lay the doubled cheesecloth flat and spoon the sausage mixture into the center. Lift the opposite edges of the cloth and roll the mixture back and forth a few times to form a cylinder about 3 inches in diameter, then tighten the cloth and fold one side over the other around the sausage roll, patting and smoothing it into an even cylinder. With a few long, slanting stitches, sew the overlapping edges of the cheesecloth to compress the sausage further and to give it rounded ends. Tie each end with a string or fasten it with a wire twist.
7.Put the sausage into the oven-roasting bag, easing it carefully into the bottom; it should just fill the horizontal space (if it's a bit too long, compress the ends). Lay the bag flat on the table and use your hands to expel all possible air, beginning at the top of the sausage. Use string or a wire twist to close the neck of the bag, close to the top.
8.Ease the sausage into the simmering water, making sure that the tied end is not immersed. Put a small, heavy plate over the sausage to keep it under the surface. Check the temperature of the water a few times as cooking begins and adjust the heat so that the liquid is kept between 170 and 175 degrees. Poach the sausage for about 2 hours or until any juice collected in the bag looks clear, not pink. When you think the sausage is done, lift out the bag, open the top, and test the center of the sausage with an instant read thermometer, which will give a reading of at least 170 degrees when the sausage is done.
9.Pour the hot water out of the cooking pot and fill it with cold water. Refasten the cooking bag and plunge it into the cold water, again with the neck of the bag above the surface. Let cold water run slowly into the pot for about 20 minutes or until the sausage has cooled completely.
10.Refrigerate the sausage, still in the cooking bag, for 24 hours before serving it (during this time the sausage will reabsorb any juice in the bag.) Remove the sausage from the bag, cut off the cheesecloth, and wrap and refrigerate the sausage. Plan to consume it within about a week to retain its full savor. (It can be frozen, but freezing makes it soggy, so we recommend making only the amount you can use within that time.) If you can use two liverwursts, double the recipe and make two rolls; they can be poached together in a single bag.

Makes one 1 1/2 pound sausage


----------



## eruehr (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine is more of a pate - that is I don't bother stuffing it - just can it and smear it on the bread rather than smearing it out of the casing.

1 kg fresh liver
500 g belly meat (good and fatty)
2-4 medium onions
1-2- or 3 cloves garlic - how garlicy do you l ike it?
the seasonings are approx...
3 t salt
2-3 t sage (more if fresh)
some thyme
pepper
2 glasses red wine
lard

mix liver, belly meat, salt, pepper, sage, thyme, onions, garlic and one of the glasses of red wine together. Drink the other glass while you gind everything else. Grind it - puree it - whatever. Get it as smooth or as lumpy as you like.
I pack mine raw in half pint jars (so I can get the whole thing eaten up within a day or so) 2/3 or so full (it expands). top with a dallop of lard - maybe a tablespoon or so (don't skip this it can get pretty dry if you don't). Put on lids and bands and process. I do mine 75 minutes at 10lbs that's for pints but I do it that long just to make sure.

It's super simple and really, really good (if you like this sort of thing). Spread on real rye bread with plenty of butter - onions are good on top - und lass es dir schmecken!

This isn't exactly low-cal health food - but hey - something's gotta get you. I'd raise pigs if for no other reason than to make this....

-Eric


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

dd's bf brought us 25 lbs of beef liver cleaned out of his parent's freezer, some dated as old as 2004 this past weekend so I decided to make some. I really expected the liver to be freezer burned and not so nice. It was lovely. I did eruehr's recipe simply because I had all the ingredients. I used some tough round steak(beef) instead of pork belly meat. OMG, it turned out to die for! I canned it for 90 minutes in quarts. 11yo ds, who can be an irritatingly picky eater, took a sandwich in his lunch and loved it. The recipe only made three quarts and we opened the second quart today. It's not at all like storebought brunschweiger (sp). 

Guess I'm going to have to make more!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm printing off this recipe, even though we don't have hogs and I haven't even seen pork liver in the store recently. But I LOVE Liverwurst and would really love trying to make my own. Thanks, both of you!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Those recipes sound great. I'll be printing them also. Thanks!


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I just tried the recipe that _eruehr_ posted above. Seems to have turned out nicely! I put the mixture into the freezer to thicken, so I can grind one last time prior to pressure canning in jars. Can't wait to taste it.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been eating the stuff since I was a small child, but I'm not supposed to anymore for health reasons. But of course I do on occasion. I don't know what brand the wife has been getting recently, but it has so much garlic that it's not as tasty as I would like. Normally my cats would rip your arm off to get some but they won't touch this stuff. Hard to believe I don't care for it because I do like garlic. It's just too overpowering.

Nomad


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Whoa, did you mean Braunschweiger Rotwurst? I just googled a German language recipe, and I'm with CF on this one... 

*[SIZE=+1] 2 kg gekochtes in WÃ¼rfel geschnittenes Wellfleisch( vom Metzger), gekochtes Herz und Nieren (Schwein), sowie durchgedrehte, gare Schwarten,[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]ca. 1 Liter frisches Blut.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Zubereitung - gewÃ¼rzt wird mit 50 g Salz, jeweils 2 Tl gestoÃenen Nelken, weiÃem Pfeffer und gestoÃenem Nelkenpfeffer.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Masse im Weckglas bei 98 Grad 2 Stunden ziehen lassen.[/SIZE] **[SIZE=+1]Quelle: Henriette Davidis Kochbuch aus dem Jahre 1843.[/SIZE] *

...my own free translation:

2 kg boiled pork belly, cooked pork heart & kidneys, as well as cooked, processed pork skin, ca. 1 l fresh blood 
Season with 50 g salt, 2 teaspoons each of powderized cloves, pepper, and allspice.
Combine and process in canning jar at 98 deg. C for 2 hours
Source: Henriette Davidis Cookbook from 1843


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nein, aber danke. Wir mochten keine Blut.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nein, aber danke. Wir mochten keine Blut.



That also gave me pause. I hope the stuff I've eaten all my life didn't have that.

Nomad


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't think Rotwurst is the liverwurst we are familiar with on this side of the pond.  Rot is the German word for red.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

I have never been able to find anything as good as mom's
One of the components was the meat from the head

We always made liverwurst and scrapple at the same time

That's another thing I wish I'd asked her before she passed


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tripletmom said:


> dd's bf brought us 25 lbs of beef liver cleaned out of his parent's freezer, some dated as old as 2004 this past weekend so I decided to make some. I really expected the liver to be freezer burned and not so nice. It was lovely. I did eruehr's recipe simply because I had all the ingredients. I used some tough round steak(beef) instead of pork belly meat. OMG, it turned out to die for! I canned it for 90 minutes in quarts. 11yo ds, who can be an irritatingly picky eater, took a sandwich in his lunch and loved it. The recipe only made three quarts and we opened the second quart today. It's not at all like storebought brunschweiger (sp).
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to make more!


Soundslike it would be good made out of Deer Liver.

big rockpile


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't think Rotwurst is the liverwurst we are familiar with on this side of the pond.  Rot is the German word for red.


Thank goodness. That explains the "rot". Eeeew.


Nomad


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Every recipe I have ever tried turned out "nasty". I found a brand I like and hope the store continues selling it. No more home-made for me!!


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

What we called liverwurst was nothing like braunschweiger
I think some people use the terms interchangeably


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Cook up lots of liver and onions. Eat as much as you like. Next day, puree the leftovers in the food processor and thin with sherry or brandy as needed. Check salt. Instant pate!


----------



## bonni (Oct 10, 2010)

Braunschweiger is just smoked liverwurst. At least that's the way it works here in wisconsin, where there's more than a few folks who know their way around a liver sausage.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Bringing this thread back up reminds me that I have to contact several of my cousins before the deer season starts Saturday. I can handle up to a dozen livers in case there's any which wouldn't otherwise be saved. Haven't had a chance to make any braunschweiger for almost 10 years. I've often added some heart to it, too, to give it body. Love that stuff with a slice of onion on rye bread.

Martin


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Rotwurst is blood pudding and has nothing to do with Leberwurst.


----------

